# Dental Implants treatment in Dubai ?



## neetukhana (May 20, 2015)

I am new in Dubai and I need dental implants treatments. Can anyone recommend a good dentist to me? Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## Beautyc (May 31, 2015)

neetukhana said:


> I am new in Dubai and I need dental implants treatments. Can anyone recommend a good dentist to me? Thanks in advance for your reply.


Dr. Francesco of Italian Dental Clinic.


----------

